# REGULAR OFFICER TRAINING PLAN ACADEMIC REQUIREMENTS HAVE BEEN RAISED.



## kincanucks (19 Jul 2005)

The minimum academic requirement to apply to the ROTP to go through RMC or Campus Fort St Jean or civilian university has been raised from a 70% overall average (core subjects Gr 10-12) to a 75% overall average.  About time as a lot of resources are wasted processing applicants with low academic averages who really don't stand a chance of getting accepted.


----------



## Gill557 (20 Jul 2005)

Wasn't it 80% a few years ago?  I seem to remember it being 80%, in 99-00, and didn't bother to apply because my grades were lower, but still higher then 70%.


----------



## kincanucks (20 Jul 2005)

G-Man said:
			
		

> Wasn't it 80% a few years ago?   I seem to remember it being 80%, in 99-00, and didn't bother to apply because my grades were lower, but still higher then 70%.



I think it was 80% to get accepted but it was 70% to apply for a long time but I came into recruiting just after that so who knows.


----------



## x-grunt (20 Jul 2005)

I get the impression standards may be slowly being revised upwards in general...I note that vision standards became a bit tighter last month, now this...


----------



## spinnaker (7 Aug 2005)

I think when you say 80% you're confusing requirement to apply with actual cutoff -- much like civilian universities, where you wouldn't dream of applying to, say, Queen's Law with a low 50s average, you'll have a minimum grade where they'll consider you... the actual cutoff where they stop accepting people regardless of whether they're qualified to apply or not may be different, however.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Aug 2005)

spinnaker said:
			
		

> I think when you say 80% you're confusing requirement to apply with actual cutoff -- much like civilian universities, where you wouldn't dream of applying to, say, Queen's Law with a low 50s average, you'll have a minimum grade where they'll consider you... the actual cutoff where they stop accepting people regardless of whether they're qualified to apply or not may be different, however.



To whom are you addressing this to?


----------



## Meridian (9 Sep 2005)

Kin  - Im confused.... St Jean was always used as a "backup" for people who had lower academics but higher scores in the other areas.....  THis is what the staff told us, and this is what the rest of my squadron demonstrated (excluding the 50% Quebec students). Everyoen from the rest of canada was either missing prereqs, or had poorer academic marks...

I guess RMC may have a 85% cutoff say, and then the next few open spaces at St Jean are filled with the rest.


I also note that St Jean is down to Three Flights/ELE's now, whereas when I was there it was 4..... not sure if the size of the flights are actually smaller, I just saw the names on the board ona  recent visit.


----------



## AD (13 Sep 2005)

So what you guys are saying is that someone like me who has high 70's averages...wouldn't be accepted? I thought only half of the acceptance or refusal was based on academics...and the other half on military potential.


----------



## LF(CMO) (13 Sep 2005)

If that's correct, it's a good move.  If you can't make 75% in todays Secondary Schools, you're not Officer material!  I'm further convinced that ALL Officers should have a University Degree.

 I was talking to a British Capt with the Household Cavalry at Spruce Meadows this last week.  My understanding is that at this time all British Officers are Sandhurst Grads.  Leave it to the Brits to set the standards!!


----------



## winchable (13 Sep 2005)

I just got back from Britain and after chatting with a good number of both recruiters and men in units the number of university graduates at Sandhurst is roughly 80% of the students there.
Now if you're talking about Commissioned British Army officers then yes they will all be Sandhurst graduates as at this time there is no other option for becoming a Commissioned British Officer.
That being said Sandhurst does not confer degrees so not all officers in the British army will be "graduates" in the traditional sense of the word but they will all be graduates of Sandhurst.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Sep 2005)

AD said:
			
		

> So what you guys are saying is that someone like me who has high 70's averages...wouldn't be accepted? I thought only half of the acceptance or refusal was based on academics...and the other half on military potential.



_The minimum academic requirement to apply to the ROTP to go through RMC or Campus Fort St Jean or civilian university has been raised from a 70% overall average (core subjects Gr 10-12) to a 75% overall average.  About time as a lot of resources are wasted processing applicants with low academic averages who really don't stand a chance of getting accepted._

You are confusing being accepted to be processed and being processed where the military potential is assessed.


----------



## LF(CMO) (13 Sep 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> I just got back from Britain and after chatting with a good number of both recruiters and men in units the number of university graduates at Sandhurst is roughly 80% of the students there.
> Now if you're talking about Commissioned British Army officers then yes they will all be Sandhurst graduates as at this time there is no other option for becoming a Commissioned British Officer.
> That being said Sandhurst does not confer degrees so not all officers in the British army will be "graduates" in the traditional sense of the word but they will all be graduates of Sandhurst.



 I was aware that Sandhurst was not a degree granting institution aka RMC/West Point.  I was curious as to what % of Sandhurst Grads were U grads.  Thanks for filling that in.  I was also told that RAF Officers only do 3 or 4 months compared to a full year for the Army.  Is that correct?


----------



## winchable (13 Sep 2005)

Couldn't say for certain, didn't look into the RAF much although I know they are a bit different from the Navy and Army colleges.

Overall I would say there are less Officers with degrees in the UK forces, admittingly that's just speculation based on the type of qualifications they require for a commission. One might argue they have a more flexible system when it comes to recruiting officers, but that's another topic on it's own.


----------



## mdh (13 Sep 2005)

Che

How did you fare over in the UK? Last I recall you were trying to get on with the Marines, yes?

cheers, mdh


----------



## winchable (13 Sep 2005)

Will PM you with my tales of adventure so I don't steal this thread.

Suffice it to say, I'm very tempted to submit an application to RMC/ROTP because at least that way I know I'll have to hear something before at least next june.


----------



## AD (14 Sep 2005)

So as long as I keep all my marks above 75% I should be good? Or what? Can someone who knows all this stuff add me to MSN so I don't take up anymore space? ikickbutt2@hotmail.com. That would be super. Really please. I'm starting to apply to other universities too and I need to know how "hardcore" of a back-up plan I'll need. Any help would be appreciated.

Please add me. It'll be a jolly good time....

-Allie


----------



## kincanucks (14 Sep 2005)

AD said:
			
		

> So as long as I keep all my marks above 75% I should be good? Or what? Can someone who knows all this stuff add me to MSN so I don't take up anymore space? ikickbutt2@hotmail.com. That would be super. Really please. I'm starting to apply to other universities too and I need to know how "hardcore" of a back-up plan I'll need. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Please add me. It'll be a jolly good time....
> 
> -Allie



The information that I am trying to convey to you is based on processing ROTP applicants for over five years now.

If you have an overall average of 75% then you will be eligible to apply under the ROTP program.  An overall average of 75% will most likely not get you into RMC but you may be picked up for ROTP/JUNIOR or ROTP/Civ U.  There are many other factors that may affect whether you get in or not, such as what your military potential is and how many other more suitable applicants are applying.  If you are still not sure what I am talking about then go to the CFRC/D and spend some time with a recruiter.


----------



## AD (14 Sep 2005)

Thats what I needed to know. Thank you


----------



## koss78a (14 Sep 2005)

I have a question for you regardingin to getting into certain trades and proper marks.

For example, if i were to get the proper marks in the recruitment to become a NAval communicator.
AFter passing basic training etc.
then its onto the actual training for that specific position.
What would happen to someone who fails some of the exams and courses that are  required for that position?
Do they get kicked out of the military? or do they get demoted to something else like infantry etc?

thank you-


----------



## Island Ryhno (14 Sep 2005)

DEMOTED TO INFANTRY? Listen I think you'd be better served by using the search button before someone comes along and really has a crap on you. Demoted to infantry, why I oughta.....


----------



## kincanucks (14 Sep 2005)

koss78a said:
			
		

> I have a question for you regardingin to getting into certain trades and proper marks.
> 
> For example, if i were to get the proper marks in the recruitment to become a NAval communicator.
> AFter passing basic training etc.
> ...



Ahhh, another hijacked thread.  An applicant needs Gr 10 to apply for Naval Communicator so if an applicant has Gr 10 or higher and faisl the tests that are part of the Naval Communicator course perhaps they should look for some other work outside the CF.  I guarantee you that there is no CF trade that only requires Gr 10 that someone couldn't pass unless that someone is a total write-off and we have pre-processing screening to weed those out.


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Che said:
			
		

> I just got back from Britain and after chatting with a good number of both recruiters and men in units the number of university graduates at Sandhurst is roughly 80% of the students there.
> Now if you're talking about Commissioned British Army officers then yes they will all be Sandhurst graduates as at this time there is no other option for becoming a Commissioned British Officer.
> That being said Sandhurst does not confer degrees so not all officers in the British army will be "graduates" in the traditional sense of the word but they will all be graduates of Sandhurst.



I think hearing this that the Sandhurst model should be immediately applied to RMC and the CF. That would make RMC cheaper and more effective as students will go through there to become officers and not to get a free education.


----------

